# heyya



## keelan (Oct 23, 2007)

heya

just been reading through post so thought i would sign up hehe  

well i have an adult male S.lineola which ive had now since he was 2/3 instar, but unfortunately he got his wings stuck on the final moult to adult-hood ;( thank goodness hes no different than before. My aunt lives in atlanta georgia so when i was over there in september/august i went for a hunt to see if i could find any mantids but no luck there until we visited stone mountain when one just happened to fly and land infront of my feet hehe ( what a surprise that was  ), i also should be getting two slings of the curly hair and chili rose and i also have hundreds of phasmid ova of different species  oh and i forgot to add i also keep quails for eggs and breeding  

will hope to get to know yo all more

keelan


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Keelan, what a lucky person you are! I am in OHIO. Post some pics of your babies for us, I just found a little stick today on the window screen. Don't know what it is, but I will post it and see what comes in!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome

[SIZE=8pt]+1 Post count[/SIZE]


----------



## keelan (Oct 24, 2007)

hey

will be up and posting pics as soon as i can find my batteries for the cam hehe


----------



## bubforever (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

